# How Many Systema Practitioners Got Their Start With Vladimir Vasiliev's TRS Tapes?



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 19, 2006)

How Many Systema Practitioners Got Their Start after viewing Vladimir Vasiliev's TRS Tapes (or seeing the ads) from the mid-1990's? I know that I personally was intrigued, myself, upon first viewing the tapes in the late 1990's. While not ending up a Systema practitioner myself, I learned a lot of great stuff about relaxation and naturalness of flow and stance. Intriguing stuff. Memories? Thoughts?


----------

